# getting your hedgie high!



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

So i was looking through some of my cats toys to see if there was anything sage would enjoy playing with and there was a ball with catnip in it... is cat nip safe for hedgehogs? will it give them the same "high" as it does cats?   

Thanks!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I looked into that too several months ago; at that time, general consensus was that it was okay. Several people said they had cat toys with catnip in them for their hedgies; none noted that their hedgies were affected in the same way that cats are. So Satin's had her catnip little housemouse for several months now - she's chomped on the tail a bit at first, then decided it was best to poop on it, and that's about all.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Catnip is a natural plant in the wild, so I would assume it would be safe. I have even read (somewhere-?) about buying the little potted catnip plants from the pet store and putting them in the cage for the hedgie to have fresh greens. *Reaper* is probably the best person to answer this question!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Catnip is a natural plant in the wild, so I would assume it would be safe.


I don't think that "natural plants" in the wild are always safe. There are many plants and things in the wild that are toxic and could seriously harm your hedgie. Not saying catnip is dangerous, just don't automatically assume plants are safe because they are in the wild...

Now that I type it out, I sound a bit redundant. What plant does not grow in the wild? :roll:


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Well.....I was also posting under the assumtion....that the naturally growing wild plant was NOT toxic. :lol: But you bring up a good point.


----------



## Racerhedge (Jan 23, 2009)

So what plants are safe? Is there a list or something? I want to put some greens in my terrarim to keep up the humidity and provide a snack if they want one. I bought some of these cat grass things from petland to try out. Grows like a chia pet just add water pretty simple less than a week I got 3inch grass growing indoors ha ha. On the back it says it's oat seed and weed seed grass basically. Really skinny grass though not the stuff on your lawn. Think it's ok and is there other plants I could buy to tuck in the corners to keep the air fresh inside?


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

well, i am pretty sure that grass is ok... but anything more than that, and maybe even the grass, might upset there tummy. Also, whatever you put in there, if it is green, prepare to have a green hedgie because they tend to anoint with grass and plants! :lol:


----------



## hedgieMate (Aug 28, 2008)

Racerhedge said:


> So what plants are safe? Is there a list or something?


There are some lists of toxic and non-toxic plants posted on the internet [see the links below].

And, LG is right; you shouldn't assume any naturally growing wild plants are non-toxic. There are some very toxic plants growing naturally or planted by humans. 


- 17 Poisonous Plants by ASPCA
- Toxic and Non-Toxic Plants by ASPCA
- Toxic Plants by Pawprints & Purrs, Inc.
- Non-Toxic Plants by Pawprints & Purrs, Inc.
- "Poisonous Plants" in HHC old forum archives

There were a few reports that catnip had caused diarrhoea among ferrets when ingested, but I haven't heard anything adverse effects in hedgehogs. However, it doesn't mean catnip is harmless, so you should proceed with caution.


----------

